# [Need Help] My websites won't load on my laptop but will on other devices on the same



## HectorLavoe (Aug 26, 2016)

My apologies if this is in the wrong section, I am still not clear on whether this is a networking issue or a Windows issue. 

The Issue:

I have a few websites that I haven't worked on in a while, maybe 6 months. Recently I tried loading them and get nothing, sometimes it will be a blank white screen or connection error message. I spoke to tech support at my hosting company and was told both sites are live. They mentioned that maybe my IP was blocked but that wasn't the case. I can get into my wordpess dashboard but can't see any of the edits I make, the pages won't load. On my laptop I have a good internet connection and everything else loads fine. I tried another laptop on the same wireless network as well as my phone and the sites load fine. I am not really sure what happened but I really need to get a solution for this problem so I can my sites redone and up and running again. If anyone has any insight as to what went wrong I would be greatly appreciative.

Notes:

-My computer is an HP Pavilion with Windows 8.1 Unfortunately I can't find any information on the model number. The laptop is connected to a wireless router and this in my home, not a work network.

-I tried using another router and IP address and still couldn't get the sites to load. Reset both routers and restarted my computer as well without success. 

-The sites don't load on any browser, FF, Chrome, Opera or Safari.

-I have flushed and changed the DNS, ran spybot and hitman pro and it still wont load

-The site tries to load for 2 seconds and just stops with a white screen.

Hopefully I explained the issue clearly enough, any help is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Someone with specific experience with this will probably post here. In the meantime, I'd be looking at Wordpress as the problem source.


----------



## raritu (Aug 27, 2016)

Maybe this tutorial can help you? 





I know it's sounds fake but trust me it's NOT.

1. Download MalwareBytes 
2. Open it
3. Press the "Scan button" and wait
4. It should ask you to close chrome

Also if you have like "eBay/Amazon shopping assistaint" extension in any browser remove that


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You might want to check your HTML code. 
Possibly this thread should be moved to the Programing section of the forum for better results: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f128/please-read-this-before-you-post-551901.html


----------

